# sexual harassment



## alexilion

Hello!

Some friends of mine are trying to edit a political poster against sexual harassment and they want the main slogan to be written in other languages that speak and understand women from other countries that leave in Greece. 

In English it will be something like "Sexual harassment? Get up, stand up!" and the Greek in a literal translation into English would be "Sexual Harassment? You have the right to rise in revolt". As you see we are not trying to have an exact/literal translation of the slogan, but to find an equivalent phrase that would express the same thing in other languages in respect to the political slogans' culture of every country respectively.

We would be very glad if someone could help us with this for the Polish language and a literal translation in brackets would be even better. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## majlo

Some attempts:

_NIE dla molestowania seksualnego! _("NO" to sexual harassment!)

_Molestowaniu seksualnemu mówimy NIE! _(We say NO to sexual harassment!)

_Nie ma akceptacji dla molestowania seksualnego! _(There is no acceptance of sexual harassment!)

_Walczmy z molestowaniem seksualnym! _(Let's fight against sexual harassment!)

I hope this helps.


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> Some attempts:
> 
> _1. NIE dla molestowania seksualnego! _("NO" to sexual harassment!)
> 
> _2. Molestowaniu seksualnemu mówimy NIE! _(We say NO to sexual harassment!)


 
Zauważ ciekawe zjawisko. Użyłeś dwóch róźnych konstrukcji gramatycznych. Pierwszą "nowoczesną" z "dla", i dugą "przestarzałą" dwudziestowieczną, z użyciem celownika. Obie z domyślnym "mówimy". W "dawnej" polszczyźnie "dla" było zarezerwowane dla wyrażenia ostatecznego przeznaczenia, celownik zaś dla bezpośredniego odbiorcy. Mówiło się "mówić komu" nie "mówić dla kogo". Ale mówiło się "to jest wiadomość dla kogoś".
Konstrukcja nr. 1 jest dziś bardzo popularna, ale moim zdaniem nadal brzmi źle, ponieważ nadal mówi się "mówić coś komu", a nie "mówić dla kogo".


----------



## majlo

Ben Jamin said:


> Obie z domyślnym "mówimy".



 Z jakim domyślnym? Ben Jaminie, ja naprawdę nie ma nic do twoich domysłów, ale proszę nie imputuj mi rzeczy, których nie napisałem. 

_"Sprzeciw" *dla *molestowania seksualnego.

*NIE dla *molestowania seksualnego.

_Chyba nie muszę tłumaczyć, czemu "NIE", a nie "sprzeciw"?

Nie mogę zabronić nikomu domyślać się czegokolwiek w czymkolwiek, ale z góry mówię, że średnio mnie bawi uczestnictwo w takim czymś. 




Ben Jamin said:


> Konstrukcja nr. 1 jest dziś bardzo popularna, ale moim zdaniem nadal brzmi źle, ponieważ nadal mówi się "mówić coś komu", a nie "mówić dla kogo".


Jw.


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> Z jakim domyślnym? Ben Jaminie, ja naprawdę nie ma nic do twoich domysłów, ale proszę nie imputuj mi rzeczy, których nie napisałem.
> 
> _"Sprzeciw" *dla *molestowania seksualnego._
> 
> _*NIE dla *molestowania seksualnego._
> 
> Chyba nie muszę tłumaczyć, czemu "NIE", a nie "sprzeciw"?
> 
> Nie mogę zabronić nikomu domyślać się czegokolwiek w czymkolwiek, ale z góry mówię, że średnio mnie bawi uczestnictwo w takim czymś.
> 
> Owszem, "sprzeciw dla" jest OK, ale "nie" nie równa się "sprzeciw", przynajmniej gramatycznie, i domaga się jakiegoś słowa aby utworzyć pełne zdanie. Dlatego napisałem "domyślne". Wstawiając sprzeciw zmmieniasz zdanie.
> 
> Jw.


 
Mam nadzieję, że tym razem nie poplączę formatu. Przepraszam za problemy. Jednak nie robię takich rzeczy naumyślnie, więc nie widzę powodu żeby zwracać uwagę w taki sarkastyczny sposób.

Muszę jednakże wycofać się mojego zdania, że „sprzeciw dla” jest w porządku („esprit d’escalier”). Sprzeciw nie jest dla czegoś, lecz wobec czegoś. Tym samym odpada uzasadnienie konstrukcji „nie dla”, która nadal pozostaje na bakier z frazeologią i stylistyką języka polskiego.


----------



## majlo

Nie zgadzam się. Uważam, że w tym kontekście "NIE" równa się "SPRZECIW".

P.S. Byłbym wdzięczny, gdybyś mógł normalnie cytować posty. W takiej postaci ciężko się doczytać.


----------



## alexilion

Is there something that i should understand between all these lines that sound like greek to me?


----------



## majlo

Not really, alexilion.  We've just had a dispute over some pecularities of Polish grammar.  Ben Jamin claims that _NIE dla molestowania seksualnego! _is grammatically incorrect. I disagreed with him.


----------

